# Carter back strap or Carter squeeze me?



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Carter back strap or Carter squeeze me*

I have the Evolution and if the back strap is half as good and I have no doubts it is you will be in Love....


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*don't have experience with both, but*

I do have the Backstrap and it works great. I really think it has helped my shooting (which I thought was pretty good before, but it has gotten better). I don't use mine for hunting, though. Sometimes a deer only stays in that shooting window for a second or two. With a BT release, you can't make it go off exactly when you want...that's the point, its a surprise. I am sure that some use a BT for hunting with great success, but where I hunt, I don't think I would chance it.

I usually shoot 95% of my practice shots with the Backstrap and then shoot one or two arrows with my Carter Quickie 2+ (which I hunt with). This system works for me. 
Good luck, I thinks you will like either one.
BTW, I went with the Backstrap instead of the Squeez me because it has one less moving part (the trigger is also the safety for letting down if you need to. It is weird getting used to squeezing the trigger before you draw, but it doesn't take long to adjust and I have never screwed it up going back and forth between my Backstrap and Quickie. However, always know what is behind your target!!!


----------



## GoneTooLong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replys, I hear you about the hunting situations, and having never used a BT release I'm not sure. But I know BT releases will help my shooting. When I get it right and use Back Tension to fire the release I have now, the groups are great, it's just hard getting consistant using a regular trigger release this way. At least for me.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

In regards to the Backstrap vs Squeeze Me, I personally think that you will like the Squeeze Me MUCH more, and that's because it does not work opposite of a standard index finger release.
The backstrap (as was stated above), requires you to use the trigger as a SAFETY, which is OPPOSITE of what a standard Scott Little Goose, or other index finger release requires. This requires you to train yourself in a totally opposite manner, which is contradictory, and isn't the best choice.
If you go with the Squeeze Me however, your shot process is actually more like a standard trigger release, and you are much less likely to make any mistake while hunting.


----------

